

Dynamic bike headlight that projects data using Raspberry Pi - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/bikes/raspberry-pi-diy-dynamic-bike-headlight-projects-useful-data-ground-video.html

======
ColinWright
Some wonder if it's a fake: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5406106>

~~~
MikeCapone
There's a second video that has some 'making-of' images that show the
projector working from a different angle. It seems real to me.

